
Developing small JavaScript components WITHOUT frameworks - jacopotarantino
https://jack.ofspades.com/developing-small-javascript-components-without-frameworks/
======
lollipop25
> WITHOUT frameworks

But... but... jQuery? :D

Anyways, in real-world development, jQuery is still the #1 go-to tool. A
little above vanilla, but not too much abstraction. _It 's just right_.

By the way, there's

\- fetch to replace that old XHR. ([https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/Fetch_API](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/Fetch_API))

\- Promises which should come with fetch, and also replace success and error
callbacks in jQuery ([https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/JavaScript/Refe...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/JavaScript/Reference/Global_Objects/Promise))

\- document fragments to create DOM elements and do manipulation in memory.
([https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/DocumentFra...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/DocumentFragment))

------
bigmanwalter
This is one of my preferred methods of development.

I use jQuery because I'm not worried about the 40kb and I'll take all the free
backwards compatibility I can get. Besides it'll inevitably be a dependency
for one of the libraries you want to use.

If my templates start getting complex I've been known to use Jade templating
with Jadeify.

